# Adresse de facturation / Adresse de livraison ...



## Dr_cube (22 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir ! 

J'ai une petite question et je ne sais pas trop où la poser... 
Je vais bientôt commander un iPod, et l'adresse de livraison va être différente de l'adresse de facturation. L'iPod sera livré chez quelqu'un d'autre, tandis que la facture arrivera chez moi. 
Est-ce que des habitués de l'achat sur l'Apple Store pourrait éclairer ma lanterne sur les points suivants ? 

- Est-ce que mon nom sera inscrit quelque part sur le colis, ou est-ce qu'il n'y a que le nom de la personne chez qui le colis est livré ? 

- Est-ce que la facture est aussi donnée avec la colis, ou est-ce qu'elle est uniquement envoyée à l'adresse de facturation ? 

- Sur la facture, est-ce que l'adresse de livraison apparaît ? 

- Je me souviens que TNT m'avait téléphoné avant de me livrer une commande Apple. Est-ce qu'on peut faire en sorte qu'ils ne téléphonent pas, et qu'ils livrent simplement chez la personne comme un colissimo ou une lettre recommandée ? 
S'ils doivent obligatoirement appeler, ils appellent à l'adresse de facturation ? 


Voilà, merci pour vos réponses ! 
Je voudrais bien répondre moi-même, mais je n'ai pas gardé l'emballage de mon MacBook, et j'ai perdu la facture...


----------



## NightWalker (22 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai l'habitude d'envoyer mes commandes à mon travail, effectivement je n'ai pas l'adresse de facturation sur le bon de livraison. La réciproque est vraie aussi. En revanche les deux sont à mon nom...


----------



## surfbmx (23 Avril 2008)

Salut, moi je commence à avoir l'habitude. Alors le seul numéro où tu es contacté, c'est celui que tu donnes. Le tien donc. Tu peux mettre le colis à ton nom, mais chez untel.(normal, si ton nom n'est pas sur la sonnette). Je te souhaite que ce soit tnt, parce que ups, c'est très décevant(5 erreurs de livraison pour une seule commande...). Tnt est très réactif et a des centres régionaux. Tu peux gérer le jour même. Ups fonctionne à 48h(j+2) et ne dispose que d un centre national. Pour un ipod, de toute façon, c'est la poste qui livre(pour le mien c'était ça).


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Avril 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Ca me rassure si c'est la poste qui livre les iPod ! Ca m'arrangerait que si la personne qui va recevoir le colis n'est pas chez elle au moment de la livraison, elle puisse aller le chercher à la Poste la plus proche. Alors qu'avec TNT, si elle n'est pas là pendant quelques jours, alors je pense que l'iPod retourne chez Apple... 
Je vais essayer de ne pas préciser de numéro de téléphone, mais j'imagine que ce n'est pas possible... 

Donc pour être clair : 
Si l'adresse (et le nom) de livraison est différente de l'adresse (et du nom) de facturation, 
alors l'adresse et le nom de celui qui paye n'apparaissent pas avec le colis ?


----------



## NightWalker (23 Avril 2008)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> Ca me rassure si c'est la poste qui livre les iPod ! Ca m'arrangerait que si la personne qui va recevoir le colis n'est pas chez elle au moment de la livraison, elle puisse aller le chercher à la Poste la plus proche. Alors qu'avec TNT, si elle n'est pas là pendant quelques jours, alors je pense que l'iPod retourne chez Apple...
> Je vais essayer de ne pas préciser de numéro de téléphone, mais j'imagine que ce n'est pas possible...
> ...



Une chose est sure, avec Apple, tu ne recevras jamais tes colis par la poste... 
Sinon en gros c'est ça...


----------

